# How long will one cigar stay in your bloodstream?



## Chopper (Nov 11, 2008)

How long will a single cigar stay in your bloodstream if you were to be tested for nicotine?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Good question.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, your being tested for nicotine? Never heard of that before. I'm not sure how long it stays in your system but I'm sure someone here will have that info for you.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Getting Life Insurance? Get someone else to pee for you. My life insurance agent thought I was a pregnant 24 year old woman the first time I took a urine test (joking).


----------



## popNsmoke (Apr 4, 2009)

it will all depend on the size of the cigar...but the more water u drink during your smoke and after will flush it out of your system....this is also the best way to avoid morning breath lots of water.....never hearded of anyone being tested for Nicotine though very intersting


----------



## Chopper (Nov 11, 2008)

scottw said:


> Getting Life Insurance? Get someone else to pee for you. My life insurance agent thought I was a pregnant 24 year old woman the first time I took a urine test (joking).


I'm talking about blood, not urine.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

When I did it the nurse told me 60 days to be sure. 
American Family does this for anything above 75,000.00 I believe


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Last year I had a blood test for my employer's health insurance "wellness program" which you have to participate in to get the best insurance they offer at a reasonable price.

I average about a stick a week and smoke medium to full body cigars. I do not inhale. I smoked a cigar two days before the blood test. The test came back negative for nicotine.

I've heard that it takes 30 days of not smoking to come back with a clean results.


----------



## T-Rex (Sep 8, 2008)

While I was applying for jobs, I noticed that 2 or 3 said they were a "non-smoking environment" and would test all potential applicants for traces of tobacco.

I thought it was a bit over the top, and a blood test sounds extreme..


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

My friend's father was telling me a few years back that he needed to stop smoking cigars for 3 months just to be sure. It sucks, but I definitely think you should hold out for at least 2 months. You don't want your family to suffer if anything terrible should happen. Just think of it like this: You are letting your sticks age for a few months, and as soon as the tests are done they will be better! Good luck!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

What about random nicotine test? That would suck......random drug test now random nicotine test. If they start doing random nicotine test where I work I am screwed!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

When I did my life insurance policy, my agent knew I smoked cigars. He told me to not smoke any for a week and I would pass the blood test.

Took the blood test and came back clean to get the low rate.

So, I say do a week to be on the safe side.


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

60 days is overkill. Nicotine has a half-life of 2 hours, and cotinine (a byproduct of nicotine metabolism) has a half-life of 20 hours. One week is plenty, two weeks if you want to be absolutely 100% sure. But according to this pamphlet - http://www.oberlanderdorfman.com/cotinine.pdf - insurance companies set the threshold for cotinine presence fairly high to eliminate the "secondhand smoke" argument from individuals who test positive, so really a week is fine if all you do is occasionally smoke cigars.


----------

